# Not sure where should I put this...



## mr62 (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is the deal, I am aware that diet and upping the calories is very important, but what about training during PCT? Should be more intense that on cycle or less intense?


----------



## K1 (Aug 8, 2012)

mr62 said:


> Here is the deal, I am aware that diet and upping the calories is very important, but what about training during PCT? Should be more intense that on cycle or less intense?



I would say always more intense...You want to keep the majority of our strength and gains...The best way to do this is with intense training.....


----------



## guest (Aug 9, 2012)

the most important thing is not to get into the mind set of thinking that you just want to maintain. imo continue to strive for personal records.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 9, 2012)

mr62 said:


> Here is the deal, I am aware that diet and upping the calories is very important, but what about training during PCT? Should be more intense that on cycle or less intense?



You should TRY to train at least as hard as you were ON cycle,,,when you come off or going through PCT. This will ensure that you will keep the majority of your gains.


----------



## mr62 (Aug 10, 2012)

so should I go just as heavy if not heavier, but cut down on the amount of sets of each muscle group?


----------



## oyea90 (Aug 13, 2012)

mr62 said:


> Here is the deal, I am aware that diet and upping the calories is very important, but what about training during PCT? Should be more intense that on cycle or less intense?



 What was your routine while on? That should help you get more in depth response.


----------



## mr62 (Aug 14, 2012)

oyea90 said:


> What was your routine while on? That should help you get more in depth response.



Monday- Chest
Tuesday- Quads/Hams
Wednesday- Back
Thursday - Shoulders/Calvs
Friday - Bi's/Tri's
Saturday- calvs/hams
Sunday- Off


----------



## foreigner (Aug 15, 2012)

mr62 said:


> Monday- Chest
> Tuesday- Quads/Hams
> Wednesday- Back
> Thursday - Shoulders/Calvs
> ...



6x a week is way to much for a natural guy, I would cut that down to 4 or 5


----------



## alfred (Aug 16, 2012)

mr62 said:


> Here is the deal, I am aware that diet and upping the calories is very important, but what about training during PCT? Should be more intense that on cycle or less intense?



 Lower the amount of sets per body part.


----------



## Alecs.F (Aug 17, 2012)

foreigner said:


> 6x a week is way to much for a natural guy, I would cut that down to 4 or 5



Agree, add an extra rest day to that if you feel burnt out at all... Also, make sure your getting plenty of sleep and i would stay away from cardio.


----------



## Jamhal (Aug 20, 2012)

Personally I focus on heavy compound lifts and try to keep my workouts under an hour. I only train 3-4 days a week and have been very successful at keeping gains.


----------



## mr62 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks , I will change my routine to 5x/week.


----------

